# Pyogenic Granuloma of the Eyelid



## missyah20 (Aug 14, 2012)

Good Afternoon,
  I have a case where the patient has a Pyogenic Granuloma of the Eyelid.  Would you use diagnosis code 686.1 (Pyogenic granuloma) or 374.89 (eyelid granuloma)?  

 Thanks!


----------



## salCCS (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree with 374.89


----------

